# Strange problem with central locking and remote key adoptation - Audi A6 C5 2003



## MrCraneLT (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi everybody, I'm new in here also I hope that I created the thread in correct place. 

Bought an Audi A6 C5 2003, the car itself look clean, with everything in places. It got electrical windows, sunroof, front seat controls, heating seat and etc so on everything works as it should. The only problem that I saw is that the cruise control does not work (when placing cruise control to position on - no light on the dash light up as well no speed were fixed), checked with VCDS 12.12 the ECU sees when the cruise control is turned on (0 replaces with 1). 

But that's not the biggest uncracked egg that is bothering me. Also I'm dealing with an strange thing - there are two remote keys, both of them unlocks and lock the car in the driver's door lock (remote does not work). They also do start the car, but I coudn't make them lock and unlock car remotely. When unlocking with driver doors - it unlocks only driver's door (no blinkers blink), then after turning on ignition the car unlocks all doors (the key inside the car which must lock and unlock doors from inside also works like a charm). When locking doors through driver's door - all doors are locked and blinkers blink.

Here is what I found out:

Went to diagnostics: they tried to adopt the key, but at VCDS the 35 as also the 46 controller drops "No respond from controller" when connecting. In fact then trying to access no. 35 - central locks, something ticking near obd port, but no respond were thrown. When connecting to 46 - no ticking is heard.

Went to the dude that uses tool for key adaptation: tested both keys (batteries are new) - both transmitting the signal. When trying to adapt them - no success, as he said he goes to programming mode but could not adapt keys.

Looked everywhere on the forums, even tried to unplug the radio witch is not stock - no success. 

Teared apart the interior carpet to check out the CCM unit and find this inside:









There is little bit of moisture under the carpet (more like condesated water). Cleaned with 99% alcohol and placed back - same results. Alright. Now it really got me p***d off. :banghead: Everything works as expected (all electrical features including central locking). Went and tested the other CCM with the same matching part number (opened it, all PCB looks perfect) tested - still no results, could not connect to controllers 35 or 46. 

Where else should I check? What am I missing, what doing wrong? Checked the fuses at the side of the dashboard - all good. 
Also is there any chance of trying to adopt the key thru instruments section using VCDS? 

Any advice or ideas would be much appreciated and will be very thankful for helping to solve out this strange thing.

Adding latest auto-scan (seems that car only gives access to limited numbers of controllers, it does not read the errors from CCM):


```
Friday,16,February,2018,10:29:08:62939
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WAUZZZ4B64N000779   License Plate: KFM089
Mileage: 230790km-143406mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4B (4B - Audi A6 C5 (1998 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67
          75 76 77
 
VIN: WAUZZZ4B64N000779   Mileage: 230790km/143406miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 038-906-019-AVF.lbl
   Part No: 038 906 019 LM
   Component: 1,9l R4 EDC G000SG  4913  
   Coding: 00002
   Shop #: WSC 02325  
   VCID: 6DD12F3F276425764F5-4A3A
   WAUZZZ4B64N000779     AUZ7Z0C2408641

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 614 517 G
   Component: ABS/ESP front       3428  
   Coding: 06255
   Shop #: WSC 02325  
   VCID: 2541171FBF14DD36C75-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI84.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 959 655 P
   Component: Airbag 8.4EP        3002  
   Coding: 0000106
   Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
   VCID: 3D71DF7F678475F6BF5-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No: 4B0 920 933 M
   Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D12  
   Coding: 00140
   Shop #: WSC 12345  
   VCID: 2D51EF3FE7E4E5760F5-5072
   WAUZZZ4B64N000779     AUZ7Z0C2408641

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------

